# Cats still need homes in OH



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Hunter, m, 4-5months - $60








Excellently litter-trained, tiger-striped. Extremely affectionate. Loves to play, run and really loves to climb. All shots except rabies. Not neutered. Negative for FIV/FeLV.
-
Gadget, m, 4-5 months - $60








Litter-trained, tiger-striped. Shy at first, average playfulness. All shots except rabies. Not neutered. Negative for FIV/FeLV.
-
Cheyenne, f/s, 13 years - $20








A rather mellow cat with her front paws declawed. Up to date on all shots. She has lived with cats, dogs and small children. She is very tolerant and very sweet. Loves sleeping with her humans. Allergic to fleas.
-
Clyde, m/n, 10 years - $20








Front paws are declawed with all shots. Gets a little stressed when taken to the vet or to a new home causing him to lose hair. The hair does grow back. He has lived with cats, dogs and small children. But prefers to be an only pet. Allergic to fleas, and has been diagnosed with a heart murmer.


----------

